# Parity with solved corners?



## icetea666 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it possible?

I haven't encountered this so i just want to make sure that this is true.

So it's impossible to have a parity if i pre-solve a corners?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

On What Cube?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 22, 2009)

On 3^3 it is impossible. On bigger cubes it is still possible to get a parity on wings.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 22, 2009)

TMOY said:


> On 3^3 it is impossible. On bigger cubes it is still possible to get a parity on wings.



Yes it's on 3x3x3.sorry for not mentioning that


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 22, 2009)

There isn't Parity on 3x3, unless you get down to the real meaning of Parity. otherwise you'll be fine.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 22, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> There isn't Parity on 3x3, unless you get down to the real meaning of Parity. otherwise you'll be fine.



Yes i know.I wanted to say actually,will i ever have to apply R-perm to fix corners,if they are already solved.That would mean i have odd number of permutations.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 22, 2009)

nope, you should be able solve the rest of the cube with M and U.

EDIT: and rotations*
EDIT2: i just did it but i used the 2 gen cycle instead of the M,U cycle but it's still possible


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 22, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> nope, you should be able solve the rest of the cube with M and U.
> 
> EDIT: and rotations*
> EDIT2: i just did it but i used the 2 gen cycle instead of the M,U cycle but it's still possible



I use old pochmann


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 22, 2009)

> I use old pochamann


What is that?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 22, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> > I use old pochamann
> 
> 
> What is that?



lets try classic pochmann


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

If you solve all corners first then YES... Just like a 2x2. If you solve edges first yes too. LBL, Block building etc. doesn't have this issue...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 26, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > > I use old pochamann
> ...



http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php

Let's try old pochmann .


----------



## LNZ (Aug 26, 2009)

A 3x3 cube does get any top layer parity. The only cases where a 3x3 can get top layer parity is when you're BLD solving one or you're using the 3x3 Void cube.


----------

